# Shop built jigs



## KenB259 (Apr 11, 2020)

Okay guys let’s see your jigs. Here are mine. All but two are pretty much dedicated to making segmented blanks. Some are table saw only, some are for my bandsaw. All are tried and true and all work for their intended purpose. 





Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Apr 11, 2020)

GREAT STUFF, Ken !!! . Thanks, ever so much, for showing this collection !!

Now we need an index/catalog with a full description of their purpose and examples of their products !!!

Some I know, but not all. . You should write a book about your jigs !!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 11, 2020)

I make alot of jigs on the fly to meet the needs of that particular project. Have to remember I do much more than pen making. Many of my jigs are non pen related. A simple piece of 90 degree aluminum is a jig for me to help in gluing segments together. heck yesterday I made a simple jig to hold some glued strips for a celtic knot together. If not they would slide all over because I use epoxy. Made a simple jig to drill the guitar blanks. Never use it again but it was a spur of the moment jig that I needed. I found double sided tape one of the handiest items in a shop. Cutting small pieces I tape to a larger board and good to go. Hands nowhere near blade. That is why I say 10000 times no need for small little tiny saws that are hobby saws that are underpowered and under sized. and cost more than a full size tablesaw or bandsaw. Same thing when using a router, have to make jigs to hold small pieces that need to be routed. Again doublesided tape is in the picture somehow. I have jigs I have no idea what they were for any more and I am sure if I need to do something similar I will make another jig. I have shown my angle jigs that everyone makes for celtic knots. My biggest jig and most detailed one I had shown here is the router base for my wood lathe and that is how I do all my trim rings and dots and things with a router. 

Nice group of jigs there for sure.


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 11, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> I make alot of jigs on the fly to meet the needs of that particular project. Have to remember I do much more than pen making. Many of my jigs are non pen related. A simple piece of 90 degree aluminum is a jig for me to help in gluing segments together. heck yesterday I made a simple jig to hold some glued strips for a celtic knot together. If not they would slide all over because I use epoxy. Made a simple jig to drill the guitar blanks. Never use it again but it was a spur of the moment jig that I needed. I found double sided tape one of the handiest items in a shop. Cutting small pieces I tape to a larger board and good to go. Hands nowhere near blade. That is why I say 10000 times no need for small little tiny saws that are hobby saws that are underpowered and under sized. and cost more than a full size tablesaw or bandsaw. Same thing when using a router, have to make jigs to hold small pieces that need to be routed. Again doublesided tape is in the picture somehow. I have jigs I have no idea what they were for any more and I am sure if I need to do something similar I will make another jig. I have shown my angle jigs that everyone makes for celtic knots. My biggest jig and most detailed one I had shown here is the router base for my wood lathe and that is how I do all my trim rings and dots and things with a router.
> 
> Nice group of jigs there for sure.



I use a lot of double sided tape too. I have gluing jigs I didn’t even think of showing. I love making the jigs and figuring out what I even need. Some of the ones I showed were repurposed and started out completely different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## leehljp (Apr 11, 2020)

You could go into business! Like John, I make jigs for the need at the moment. Some I keep and use again, some not. But not as nice looking as yours!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 11, 2020)

leehljp said:


> You could go into business! Like John, I make jigs for the need at the moment. Some I keep and use again, some not. But not as nice looking as yours!


Yea I am with Hank nothing as pretty as yours. Scraps of wood laying around and slap together. Most get thrown away. Fancy tracks and they are not cheap. I know I priced them and used a few. Drill press I use a piece of Baltic birch plywood and tape many stops and fences to it done with project and pull off board and ready for next job. Jigs make things go easier and safer for sure. But designing jigs to make special designs like your circle thing is not something I want to do. Way too much to do in whatever lifetime I have left. But it is good to see we have someone interested in segmenting and hopefully you do not lose that interest. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## randyrls (Apr 12, 2020)

Ken; Checkout the library.  There are lots of jigs there in a Category all their own...


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 12, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Yea I am with Hank nothing as pretty as yours. Scraps of wood laying around and slap together. Most get thrown away. Fancy tracks and they are not cheap. I know I priced them and used a few. Drill press I use a piece of Baltic birch plywood and tape many stops and fences to it done with project and pull off board and ready for next job. Jigs make things go easier and safer for sure. But designing jigs to make special designs like your circle thing is not something I want to do. Way too much to do in whatever lifetime I have left. But it is good to see we have someone interested in segmenting and hopefully you do not lose that interest. Keep the ideas coming.



I really like T track as you can tell. It can get pricey. Rockler has them on sale 1/2 off several times a year and that’s when I buy it. I also recycle it. If a jig becomes obsolete, I re purpose the t track and any other part of the jig somewhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 13, 2020)

If you are into powdercoating tubes here is a very simple jig I use all the time and works well.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 13, 2020)

I shown this sled 100 times here. 45 degree for angle cuts and knots. Have a couple others with different degrees. Simple to make


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 13, 2020)

Here is a couple jigs to hold the billiardballs I use to drill and make clocks out of.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 13, 2020)

Here is a jig to hold pen blanks that I use for braiding and getting ready for casting. It is a rack but still a jig. Have a ton of jigs all over the place for many different things.


----------



## randyrls (Apr 14, 2020)

Ken;  I've made a Celtic Knot Jig.  It uses a "lead screw" to get the segments just the correct length.  The article is in the Library.

This is my Table Saw Sled and Blank Cutting Jig.  The Sled has 1/4" x 20 TPI holes with a "T" nut under each hole for mounting anything I need to the platform.

The Blank Cutting Jig has a Slider, Tape measure, and clamps.  Put the brass tube where marked in red, flip the toggle clamp down.  Put the blank where marked in yellow.  Spin the blank clamp and clamp down on the blank with the black knob and cut safely with your fingers far away from the spinning blade!


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 14, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Here is a couple jigs to hold the billiardballs I use to drill and make clocks out of.
> 
> View attachment 236876View attachment 236877



That’s a brilliant way to make a jam chuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 14, 2020)

randyrls said:


> Ken; I've made a Celtic Knot Jig. It uses a "lead screw" to get the segments just the correct length. The article is in the Library.
> 
> This is my Table Saw Sled and Blank Cutting Jig. The Sled has 1/4" x 20 TPI holes with a "T" nut under each hole for mounting anything I need to the platform.
> 
> ...



Nice, I have a similar one I cut blanks on my bandsaw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## randyrls (Apr 14, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> Nice, I have a similar one I cut blanks on my bandsaw.



Tried that, but the cuts were inconsistent in kerf width.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 4, 2021)

I know this is an older thread but one that is never outdated. I came across this thread the other day and thought to revisit it. Hoping others may chime in and show some jigs they made to do certain aspects of penturning of any kind. This can be bookmarked for future references. Could be helpful to others as they expand their pen making skills.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 12, 2021)

This one is for the newbies.  Here is the log slicing sled my husband built me for my bandsaw.  Screws go in through the holes in the pegboard to hold the log on the sled.  It allows you to make nice, even slices on a bandsaw without the log moving or turning.


----------



## KenB259 (Mar 12, 2021)

sbwertz said:


> This one is for the newbies.  Here is the log slicing sled my husband built me for my bandsaw.  Screws go in through the holes in the pegboard to hold the log on the sled.  It allows you to make nice, even slices on a bandsaw without the log moving or turning.


Awesome. I have a maple burl a guy gave me awhile ago and I needed to figure out a way to slice it up accurately. I think this is just the ticket. Thank you for the idea.


----------

